# Nissan Quest Navigation 2004



## Pickels (Nov 5, 2005)

I just got a 2004 Quest and I think it has a Nav system in it but I am not sure. How can I tell? I definately don't have any CD's for it but the display panel is identical to a friend of mines who does,


----------



## russsell (May 18, 2006)

Look at the top left corner of the nav unit and see if it says open. If it does push the button and it will open to reveal the compact disk. I also have a 9 navigation maps, all maps are 5.4 with the exception of map 6 and 8 are 5.5.

Respectfully,

David


----------

